#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 不要咬我><再補一張...更不能被這個咬到...

## 快樂狼人

不知道這匹狼是怎麼了= =?拿來當正面憤怒的練習也好0.0"

順便再補一張....更不能被這個咬到= =...我現在才知道蛇不只是前面兩隻毒牙而已...裡面更多....

----------


## 奇克．薩斯

先生.....

你嘴巴多久沒刷牙了~"~

----------


## 湘

看來我又被嚇到了(汗顏)
真的是= =...
有夠膽小囧

----------


## Wolfy

好照片!!!

攝影技術真好.

通常不小心把鼻子照的很清楚的話...狼眼睛就會模糊掉了.
這張狼的鼻子跟眼睛都很清晰. 
攝影的技術要好. 器材也要好啊~~~(嘆)

收起來了~~~多謝.

PS.  狼的牙齒好美白喔~~~^^

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

大頭狼!!!(大指)

據說大頭狗是用魚眼技術(?)拍的
這個是不是也是這樣阿?

----------


## 銀月貓

他下面被椅子的繩子彈到了....

一定是的...一定是這樣(毆

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎~!狼耶!
即使生氣還是這麼帥~XD
拍的不錯耶~~
完全呈現憤怒的樣子XD

----------


## SHIBA INU

啊啊啊!!!!諾蘭~~~~~~
我瘋了!!好可愛的蛇啊^^~

----------


## 池

我沒看過舌張口耶...
我一直以為~蛇只有兩顆牙齒說@@

蛇的嘴巴好大...|||

----------


## 翔太

> 事實上......我是被這東西嚇到.......（冷汗）
> 怎麼會這樣樣謎的東西啊......


被這東西嚇到＋１

看了那兩張我覺得還好XD"

但是卻被這張圖嚇到了…  :Shocked:

----------


## Wolfy

> 大頭狼!!!(大指)
> 
> 據說大頭狗是用魚眼技術(?)拍的
> 這個是不是也是這樣阿?


YES! 魚眼鏡頭...使用近拍攝影....就可以拍出大頭狗.

不過這張不算是大頭狗吧^^

----------


## eistain

帥氣的狼～支持阿～
記得刷牙阿..牙齒黃黃的XD

----------


## 銀月貓

> 不知道這匹狼是怎麼了= =?拿來當正面憤怒的練習也好0.0"
> 
> 順便再補一張....更不能被這個咬到= =...我現在才知道蛇不只是前面兩隻毒牙而已...裡面更多....


那隻蛇的那兩顆牙齒並不是毒牙

因為他是蟒蛇 蟒蛇是沒有毒牙的

牙齒一整排也是很平常的事情
(毒蛇的牙齒也是很多排的喔)
(毆毆毆我在說什麼)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> YES! 魚眼鏡頭...使用近拍攝影....就可以拍出大頭狗.
> 
> 不過這張不算是大頭狗吧^^


所以是大頭"狼"XD


唔........為什麼那個鼻子越看越有魅力......O口O (口水...)

----------


## 蒼痕

看到嘴巴有點錯愕
他是看到什麼阿=ˇ="

----------


## 薩爾德

第一張挺恐怖的，不過我比較感興趣的是那隻狼後面...
看起來血肉糢糊的東西是什麼阿~~  :Shocked:

----------


## Sammy

天那……蛇的牙看着就恐怖……怕怕的说，被咬一口不是闹着玩的

----------


## 銀月

那麼不乖的狼咬人~把你的嘴巴逢起來喔
(迷:你不也是嗎= =)
我很乖的=口=

----------

